# Topics > Toys >  R.O.B. (Robotic Operating Buddy), Nintendo, Kyoto, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Nintendo

Home page - nintendo.wikia.com/wiki/R.O.B.

R.O.B. (Robotic Operating Buddy) on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

R.O.B. - Robotic Operating Buddy

Uploaded on Sep 19, 2006




> How the most important object in the history of the NES works.

----------


## Airicist

R.O.B. the Robot size comparison

Published on Sep 30, 2015




> Me comparing R.O.B. to different objects so you can see the actually size of him.
> 
> Known in Japan as the Family Computer Robot. R.O.B. was released in 1985 in Japan and then later that same year in the United States. R.O.B. was packaged in the Deluxe Set with the NES, two controllers, the Zapper and Gyromite and Duck Hunt. 
> Stack Up was later released that came with the game and accessories for R.O.B.

----------

